
Ask HN: What do you still use Facebook for? - amolo
I recently logged in back to my Facebook account and found so many guys over there. What do you use it for ?
======
megamindbrian2
Some family members only respond over messenger. I log in, switch to desktop
mode, and use messenger from Android chrome.

------
cimmanom
Managing Facebook page and ads for work.

------
startupbond
For finding events nearby.

